# Please help, very worried



## KBouma (Apr 17, 2013)

Our pup has always been a picky eater and is small for a male (just 40-45 pounds at 11 months old) but were starting to get worried. We've noticed that we are starting to see his butt bones and spine. He also has been very gassy with horrible smelling gas, worse than normal. Then today (while we were at work) he threw up in his crate. In the past he has done this because he hasn't eaten in a while, however it is usually just bile. Today it had chunks in it. Then tonight he ate his food and within a half hour he threw it all up. Now he is just sitting on the couch next to me being extra needy and lethargic, after being in a crate during the day. It looks like he has no stomach at all, he lets me rub and push on it without issue but he looks soo skinny. I'm trying not to panic but I'm worried. Any advice would be great, planning on calling the vet in the morning.

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry your poor pup is sick!! Getting him to the Vet right away is the best thing to do. I have no experience with this at all, but maybe he's suffering from some sort of food allergy. He really shouldn't be showing that many bones. Hope your Vet can help out with this. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Food allergy comes up in my mind as well. How is his poop? When outside and off-leash, how is his play? For how long does he stay in his crate? Where there any recent changes in your household? 

My boy is also 11-month old and has recently lost some weight, showing ribs and spine, and has suddenly become too obedient and calm (it scares me!) So we are questioning whether he is unwell or the light switch went off and he has suddenly matured? 

We had to take some foods off his diet as he could not keep them in and also switched him to hypoallergenic food two months ago (we are still in the process of ruling out food allergy). His poop is now great and he plays well outside. So we are slowly increasing his daily food norm and one by one adding other foods back in to see if this would also help to gain some weight. 

Please let us know how what your vet says.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He is very thin if his spine is showing. I would have him checked by the vet. In the mean time I would cook him some chicken and rice. You cook it the same as you would for yourself but omit any seasoning, and remove the bones. Only give him small amounts at a time through out the day. When dogs have a empty stomach, and then eat a large amount it causes them to throw up. They eat again later, and the process repeats itself. 
I would feed him 1/3 cup and wait for 2 hours to see if he holds it down. If he does feed him another 1/3 cup. If all is good, keep repeating the process until he is full.


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

So how did your boy go on KBouma?


----------



## Silppa Girl (Jul 9, 2020)

@KBouma

How have things been going. We are struggling with this with our 9mo old pup. She was on chicken and rice and nothing improved and all fecal tests have happened. The suggestion is a Hypoallergenic food but I am trying beef and rice first to see if the diarrhea stops. 

Any other suggestions are welcome from the group. She is thin - spine showing but her energy is totally fine and she has soft stool and diarrhea off and on. Nothing solid.


----------

